# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Κόκκινα ακάρεα (red mites)

## epanomizoo

τoυς τελευταιους 2 μηνες παλευω να ξεφορτωθω κοκκινα ακαρεα απο το κοτετσι  :Fighting0016: 
εχω ψεκασει το κοτετσι 6 φορες και εκανα λουτρο στις κοτες 4 φορες
ξεκινησα με chevi-tran ths chevita (λουτρο και ψεκασμα το χωρο)
αποτελεσμα 0
μετα αλους 2 ψεκασμους και 2 λουτρα με tenopa (πυρερυθρινη)
αποτελεσμα 0
μετα 2 ψεκασμους και 2 λουτρα με cebasil (gia skylouς ,προβατα κτλ)
αποτελεσμα 0
τελος ψεκασα στο χωρο fibronil spray και παλι τιποτα 

εχω αρχισει να ξεμενω απο ιδεες για το πως να τα ξεπαστρεψω .
δεν βλεπω τις κοτες να ξυνονται αλλα καθε μερα που καθαριζω το χωρο τους τα βλεπω να περπατανε πανω στις ψεκασμενες επιφανειες και με πιανουν τα νευρα μου :Mad0039: 
εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα τι αλλο να βαλω 

(υποψην εχω 18 κοτοπουλα με μεγεθος 2πλασιο απο μεγαλες γατες και βαρος το καθενα γυρω στα 4 κιλλα οποτε προιοντα οπως σταγονες φιμπρονυλ για γατες και σκυλους δεν ειναι καταλληλα μια που θα επρεπε να βαλω 20 συσκευασιες που θα κοστιζαν γυρω στα 150 ευρω)
σημερα πηρα ενα καμινετο και οπου τα εβλεπα τα εκαιγα

----------


## jk21

βγαλε τις κοτες εξω ,παρε ατμοκαθαριστη αν δεν εχεις και αλλαξε τα φωτα τον χωρο .κανε χρηση οχι συνεχομενα αλλα με παλμικες ενεργοποιησεις ,για να κρατα καυτο τον ατμο .στα κοτοπουλα ξανα fipronil  και στον νερο που κανουν μπανιο μηλοξυδο (1 κουταλια της σουπας ανα 200 ml ) και 2 σταγονες tea tree oil  (και αυτες στα 200 ml )

αν εχεις σκορπισε γυρω γυρω απο το κοτετσι σταχτη και ψαξε (εχει αυτη την εποχη ) για το φυτο ακονιζια 

τα ειχαμε πει και εδω
Ερώτηση για εξωτερική αποπαρασίτωση

*Ερώτηση για εξωτερική αποπαρασίτωση*

----------


## epanomizoo

εχω ατμοκαθαριστη .αυτο δεν μου περασε απο το μυαλο .ισως πιασει
οι κοτες ,φασιανοι κτλ ποτε δεν κανουν μπανιο με νερο μονο με ξερο χωμα .εχω μια χτιστη μπανιερα μεσα στο κοτετσι τους γεματη με ξερο χωμα ,σταχτη και γη διατομων που κανουν το λουτρο τους ομως δε ξερω αν κανουν ολα μπανιο γιατι εχουν ιεραρχια στη χρηση της μπανιερας και εχει ουρα αναμονης για να παρουν σειρα 
μηλοξυδο βαζω στο νερο που πινουν 
σταχτη εχω ατελειτη (θερμανση με ξυλοσομπα) 
τα κοκκινα ακαρεα δεν μενουν πανω στα ποθλια τη μερα .κρυβονται στο κοτετσι και επισκεπτονται τα πουλια τη νυχτα .το ξημερωμα ξαναγυριζουν στις κρυψωνες τους
οι κοτες ειναι παντα εξω μονο για υπνο μπαινουν στο κοτετσι και για να γενησουν οποτε εχω μια σχετικη ευκολια στο να δουλεψω στο χωρο τους

----------


## jk21

οτι δεν κανουν μπανιο στο νερο δεν το ηξερα ... απλα γιατι ποτε δεν ειχα .ειχε στην πατριδα μου παλια μια γειτονισα μονο ,και ακομα θυμαμαι τα χτυπητα με ζαχαρη και κακαο ωμα αυγα που ετρωγα ...

πρεπει λοιπον να τις ψεκασεις με το διαλυμα που σου λεω και σιγουρα να ξαναβαλεις εφιπρο ή φτοντλαιν ... 
στο κοτετσι ψαξε σε χαραμαδες σε τοιχωματα πχ αν εχεις τσιμεντολιθους ή τουβλα σε τυχον τρυπες που οδηγουν στα εσωτερικα κουφια μερη τους και σε τυχον  ξυλα της κατασκευης σου .επισης εξωτερικα σε αντιστοιχα μερη σε αποσταση περιμετρικα ενος μετρου

----------


## epanomizoo

αρχιζω μηχανικες μεθοδους πλεον (η χημεια απετυχε ) .πηρα στοκο να στοκαρω καθε σχισμη αν υπαρχει. μετα ασβεστωμα με ενα παχυ στρωμα ασβεστη ολο το εσωτερικο. τις σκεπες κατω απο τη μονωση με το νταου ψησιμο με τον ατμοκαθαριστη . τις φωλιες θα τις βγαλω εξω να τις καθαρισω με τον αεροσυμπιεστη και μετα καψιμο και αυτες με τον ατμοκαθαριστη. εριξα περιπου ενα κουβα σταχτη σε ολη την αμμο το δαπεδο και τωρα θα ανακατεψω 1 κιλο γη διατομων .
μολισ κανω το χωρο εχουν σειρα οι κοτες μονο που στις κοτες το εφιπρο και το φροντλαιν δεν συμφερει λογω ποσοτητας γιατι πανε αναλογα με τα κιλα του ζωου(το σπρει ειναι λιγο ποιο οικονομικο ομως λεει οτι πρεπει το ζωο να βραχει πληρως για να βρεξω καλα ολες τις κοτες θελω καμια 5-6 σπρει και κανουν γυρω στα 15 ευρω το ενα αν θυμαμαι καλα). θα δοκιμασω το διαλυμα και μετα λεω να ξαναβαλω το σεμπασιλ μια που λεει οτι ειναι για ακαρεα

----------


## xarhs

επισης αλλη μια ιδεα που την εκαναν οι παλιοι(δεν ξερω κατα ποσο υγειινο ειναι γαι τις κοτες) ειναι ψεκασμος με πετρελαιο!!!!! ειναι πολλυ δραστικο!!!

----------


## jk21

ΣΤΑΥΡΟ προσπαθησε να βρεις στην εξοχη και ακονιζια .εχει σε πολλα μερη αυτη την εποχη .εχει δραστικοτητα !

----------


## epanomizoo

θα ψαξω αν και δεν νομιζω να εχω δει κατι αναλογο εδω ολα τα χωραφια σχεδον ειναι καλλιεργημενα . ειμαι περιπου 100 μετρα απο τη παραλια και η αγρια βλαστηση ειναι περισοτερο καλαμιες και βουρλα (εχει αρμυρες λιμνουλες και βαλτους κοντα )
θα παρω το μηχανακι να ψαξω στο βιοτοπο στον ποταμο 2-3  χμ απο εμενα ισως βρω εκει

----------


## Θοδωρής

> επισης αλλη μια ιδεα που την εκαναν οι παλιοι(δεν ξερω κατα ποσο υγειινο ειναι γαι τις κοτες) ειναι ψεκασμος με πετρελαιο!!!!! ειναι πολλυ δραστικο!!!


Θα συμφωνισω 100% αποτελεσματικο.
Στον χωρο τους (κοτετσι) ριχνουν και σκονη ασβεστη και δεν μενει τιποτα

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εγώ έχω πάρει ARDAP και ψεκάζω προληπτικά κάθε 15-20 μέρες σε διάφορα σημεία !!! Με είχαν φοβίσει αρκετά.... και για να μην την πατήσω, πήρα τα μέτρα μου !! Είναι λιγάκι ακριβό, αλλά χαλάλι !!!  Από εκεί που ψωνίζω (γνωστό διαδικτυακό κατάστημα) μου είχαν πει ότι δεν υπάρχει καλύτερο προϊόν για την συγκεκριμένη δουλειά !! Παρόλο που είχε όλες της μάρκες.... μου σύστησε αυτό ως κορυφή !!! Ψεκάζεις άφοβα λέει ακόμα και επάνω στο πουλάκι προσέχοντας να μην πάει στα μάτια !!!  Φαντάζομαι το ίδιο και στης κότες.... αλλά δεν συμφέρει !!!! ΑΚΟΝΙΖΑ & πάλι ΑΚΟΝΙΖΑ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

*

----------


## pkstar

Σταυρο οη λυσεις ειναι 2! Frontline και ασβεστη σε σκονη.

----------


## epanomizoo

βρηκα ακονιζια (φυτρωνει πανω στην αμμο στη παραλια ) εχουν μαραθει τα κιτρινα ανθη της αλα ειχαν μεινει μερικα και απο το σχημα του φυλλου την καταλαβα. μυριζει λιγο περιεργα. την εβαλα μεσα στα αχυρα στις φωλιες 
ασβεστωσα τα παντα μεσα 
αυριο θα ψεκασω και τα κοτοπουλα 
δεν θα μου γλυτωσουν τα ακαρεα το εβαλα σκοπο

----------


## jk21

αυτη η περιεργη μυρωδια κανει τη δουλεια !!!!  αρα αυτο ειναι το φυτο .ειμαι σιγουρος !για να δουμε  ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

Σταυρο οτιδηποτε εχεις μεσα στο κοτετσι που ειναι απο ξυλο θελει περασμα με φωτια (καμινετο) και ξανα μετα απο 6 μερες παλι
για να σκοτωθουν και αυτα που θα βγουν απο τα αυγα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

ξεχασα να γραψω οτι καλυτερο αποτελεσμα θα εχεις αν το παραπανω γινει βραδυ.

----------


## giorgos_

Εκει που εχεις την αμμο για να κανουν μπανιο οι κοτες βαλε και λιγο θειαφι. Αντι για ψεκασμο, δεν το δοκιμασα και δεν ξερω, σκονη για τις ψειρες του τριχωτου της κεφαλης κατω απο τις φτερουγες.

----------


## giorgos_

Ο καλλίτερος  τρόπος για να κυνηγήσουμε τα έντομα αυτά, είναι το συχνό άσπρισμα και η  απολύμανση του κοτετσιού. Δεύτερον το πασπάλισμα των πουλιών με μία  εντομοκτόνο σκόνη και επί πλέον πρέπει να έχουμε στην διάθεση των  πουλερικών μας ένα μέρος προφυλαγμένο από τις βροχές για αμμόλουτρο. Το  αμμόλουτρο αυτό πρέπει να αποτελείται από 10 μέρη άμμο, 10 μέρη στάχτη,  1/2 μέρος θειάφι και 1/2 ασβέστη. Για να μη μπορούν τα παράσιτα αυτά να  κολλάνε στις κότες μέσα ατό κοτέτσι τη νύχτα πού κουρνιάζουν, πρέπει να  απομονώσουμε τις κουρνιάστρες βάζοντας τα ποδάρια των στηριγμάτων των  μέσα σ' ένα κουτί πού περιέχει νερό με φαινικό οξύ ή κρεολίνη 3 ο]ο.
_Η κόττα-Α. Παρασκευόπολου-Αθήναι 1949_

----------


## gianniskilkis

Σταύρο παλιά στα κοτέτσια  έκαιγαν τα ανόργανα σκουπίδια και υπήρχε ένας λάκκος με στάχτη για αυτή την δουλειά ,,,σταχτόλουτρο ...

----------


## xarhs

εγω παιδια ενα πραγμα θα πω.......... μια μερα απο τα νευρα μου που δεν εφευγαν αυτα τα παρασιτικα εντομα εβαλα φωτια στο κοτετσι χωρις πλακα....!!!!!!
και απο τοτε ησυχασα.............. ο καπνος απολυμαινει , και το εκανα με δικη μου βουληση....!!!!
ο πατερας μου με κυνηγαγε μετα........... χχχαχαχαχ!!!!!

----------


## ταως λοφιοφορος

Καλησπερα σε ολους!

Εχω κι εγω το προβλημα με τα ακαρεα αυτα.Τα πρωτοπαρατηρησα το φθινοπωρο στο κοτετσι(σε μικρο αριθμο)το ασβεστωσα και για αρκετο καιρο ειχαν εξαφανιστει..η' μαλλον ετσι νομιζα καθως εδω και λιγες μερες εχει γεμισει ο κοσμος με τετοια!!Σε τετοιο βαθμο που τα βλεπει κανεις κατα εκατονταδες πανω στις κουρνιες ακομα και μερα μεσημερι.Ασβεστωσα σημερα το κοτετσι και εριξα και ασβεστη σε σκονη επισης και αν δω οτι δεν υποχωρουν θα προχωρησω και με χημικα μεσα(αν και προσπαθω να τα αποφευγω).

Ξερει κανεις αν αυτα τα ακαρεα τσιμπουν και τον ανθρωπο??Ανεβηκαν και στα ρουχα μου δυστυχως την ωρα που ημουν μεσα και δεν σας κτυβω οτι εχω καποια περιεργα τσιμπηματα και φαγουρα εδω και λιγες μερες..και δεν ειναι απο κουνουπια!

----------


## RacingPigeon

1. Ξερή ακονυζιά (κόνυζα, κονυζιά - έχει και άλλες ονομασίες) μέσα στις φωλιές.
2. Πάρε ένα* μεγάλο πινέλο και πετρέλαιο και βάψε - άπλωσε σε όλες τις ξύλινες επιφάνειες* ή *όπου αλλού βλέπεις ότι φωλιάζουν τα ακάρεα*. Μπορείς να απλώσεις πετρέλαιο σε όλο το κοτέτσι.
3. Επίσης βάψε - άπλωσε πετρέλαιο στα πόδια των πουλερικών ή *απλά σε ένα κουβά με πετρέλαιο εμβάπτισε τα πόδια τους*
3. Θειάφισε μετά από λίγες μέρες τις ξύλινες επιφάνειες, και άπλωσε κάτω στάχτη με ασβέστη σε σκόνη (1 προς 1).
4. Φύτεψε γύρω από το κοτέτσι αψιθιά, απήγανο και κονυζιά, αρκετά κοντά ώστε να μπορούν τα πουλερικά να τσιμπάνε όσο θέλουνε.
5. *Βάλε βλαστούς απήγανου μέσα στο νερό που πίνουν*. Έχει την ιδιότητα να κάνει το σώμα των πτηνών να απωθεί τα ακάρεα (όλα τα είδη), προστατεύει από ευλογιά, και χρησιμοποιείται και για την θεραπεία της (αν και λέγεται ότι γενικά ενισχύει το ανοσοποιητικό των πτηνών σε κάθε αρρώστια) . Επίσης κάθε άλλο πτηνό που θα τσιμπήσει από τον απήγανο, κάθε ζωάκι που κουνήσει το φυτό, τέλος πάντων κάθε φορά που κάτι θα πειράξει ηθελημένα ή μη τον απήγανο, εκείνος βγάζει μία μυρωδιά που απωθεί κάθε είδους ψείρα και τσιμπούρια από τον γύρω χώρο. Τα κρατά δηλαδή μακριά. Λέγεται μάλιστα ότι προστατεύει και από το κακό μάτι γι' αυτούς τους λόγους παλιά υπήρχε σχεδόν σε όλες τις αυλές - Θεωρώ ότι αξίζει και ως καλλωπιστικό όπως και τα άλλα δύο προαναφερόμενα φυτά (αψιθιά και κονυζιά)

----------

